# Hell breaking loose in my tanks!



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Currently have 2 sets of red head tapajos that are dancing around each other and staking their ground out in the 90 gallon I have set up. The 95 S wave I have has 1 pair of geophagus surinamensis that arn't breeding currently but have before and the male is chasing the female around like a jerk. Lastly I have a set of EBJD that are clearing a oyster shell off in the corner and the female is sitting on top of it with her tube out so I am thinking today or tomorrow she is going to drop the egg's. 
IF all of these pairs have fry that survive i am screwed. I am running a total of 7 tanks in my bedroom THAT'S ENOUGH! I literally have no more room to set up more grow out tanks....
Little bit of a crap storm here but looks like everybody is having fun getting it on


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

EBJD fry is good. People are always looking to get some of those.

Red head tapajos is good as well.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

EBJD eggs are on the glass and there has to be at least 500+ of the suckers


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! Maybe you can farm out fry? Must've been that storm! Gets them going! First off see if they hatch and they raise. This is the time of year for spawning .


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Electric blues never made it seems like they didn't get fertilized for the most part and mold formed so they will have to try again. The Red Humps are now breeding and have laid egg's and taking 1/3 of the tank -.- If anybody has 10-20 gallon you don't need I could use one to put the pair in until the fry hatch so they calm them self's down.


----------

